# How to Hold a Pregnant Rabbit



## Thicks1943 (Feb 8, 2014)

I have a purebred Alaska doe and she is very affectionate. She is a direct import from Germany. I bred her to my friend's American Blue. Ever since she has been pregnant, I've been afraid to pick her up. If she jumped out of my arms I'm scared it could kill the babies! How can I pick her up and make sure I don't hurt the babies? I'm not 100% sure how far along she is, as she was bred multiple times. She had a checkup today and the vet says she is around 37 days along and is carrying about 3 babies. He has a c-section scheduled for Monday, which we will cancel if she gives birth. He is worried that the kits could be too big, as she is only 7 pounds and the buck I bred her with is 12 pounds. Anyway, she seems fine and isn't in any distress. I hope the vet is wrong about how far along she is. But, she is very large and I want to be able to hold her and make her feel comfortable. How do I do that? She has started nesting, so I think she should be giving birth soon. Should I just not pick her up or is it okay to? I'm a very nervous mother! She is only 16-weeks-old herself! I thought it would be okay for her to have a play date with my friend's rabbit and we had no idea that she could get pregnant. This was an accidental breeding.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Thicks1943 said:


> I have a purebred Alaska doe and she is very affectionate. She is a direct import from Germany. I bred her to my friend's American Blue. Ever since she has been pregnant, I've been afraid to pick her up. If she jumped out of my arms I'm scared it could kill the babies! How can I pick her up and make sure I don't hurt the babies? I'm not 100% sure how far along she is, as she was bred multiple times. She had a checkup today and the vet says she is around 37 days along and is carrying about 3 babies. He has a c-section scheduled for Monday, which we will cancel if she gives birth. He is worried that the kits could be too big, as she is only 7 pounds and the buck I bred her with is 12 pounds. Anyway, she seems fine and isn't in any distress. I hope the vet is wrong about how far along she is. But, she is very large and I want to be able to hold her and make her feel comfortable. How do I do that? She has started nesting, so I think she should be giving birth soon. Should I just not pick her up or is it okay to? I'm a very nervous mother! She is only 16-weeks-old herself! I thought it would be okay for her to have a play date with my friend's rabbit and we had no idea that she could get pregnant. This was an accidental breeding.


Well thicks, you sure packed a lot in this, didn't you? More than the average fol-de-rol. :shocked:

Unexpected pregnancy? When you've put a buck and a doe together? Bred muliple times? "Play date"?  :mad2: :mad2: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Small young doe plus big buck = big babies = high risk pregnancy. 

37 day gestation? C section booked at 40 ish days? :rolleyes5:

Oh, but I forgot the original question - you want to hold her to make her feel more comfortable. 

If this is for real, I hope she survives.

Actually, you'll find her easier to hold when she's dead.


----------



## ClaireyFairy (Jan 30, 2014)

I....just have no words 

Do people like you not stop to think about your pet before doing stupid things like this.

Your rabbit could DIE.

*sigh*
I hate this world sometimes.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

37 day pregnancy :shocked:


I suggest you go back to your bridge, it's probably comfier there for you :aureola:


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> 37 day pregnancy :shocked:
> 
> I suggest you go back to your bridge, it's probably comfier there for you :aureola:


ETA: Just in case this could be real if the doe is indeed 37 days (extremely unusual, but not impossible) then DO NOT handle your doe...leave her be and only disturb her to feed and water her.. You could harm the kits at this late stage, not to mention the doe will be extremely uncomfortable :frown2:

Oh, and get your dates sorted...work out when the last time she was with a buck. If it is more than 35 days ago then it is safe to say she isn't pregnant unless she has been scanned confirming babies.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

ClaireyFairy said:


> I....just have no words
> 
> Do people like you not stop to think about your pet before doing stupid things like this.
> 
> ...


*Try not to worry - the troll is out to play. They get bored under the bridge.*



StormyThai said:


> 37 day pregnancy :shocked:
> 
> I suggest you go back to your bridge, it's probably comfier there for you :aureola:


*Quite.*



StormyThai said:


> ETA: Just in case this could be real if the doe is indeed 37 days (extremely unusual, but not impossible) then DO NOT handle your doe...leave her be and only disturb her to feed and water her.. You could harm the kits at this late stage, not to mention the doe will be extremely uncomfortable :frown2:
> 
> *PLease see Thicks other thread - http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/352307-what-pets-herbivores.html*
> 
> Oh, and get your dates sorted...work out when the last time she was with a buck. If it is more than 35 days ago then it is safe to say she isn't pregnant unless she has been scanned confirming babies.


*Thicks says she has three??!! - so must have been scanned????*


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Summersky said:


> *Try not to worry - the troll is out to play. They get bored under the bridge.*
> 
> *Quite.*
> 
> *Thicks says she has three??!! - so must have been scanned????*


In that case I think this is appropriate


----------



## kathyr25 (Oct 8, 2013)

Summersky said:


> PLease see Thicks other thread - http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-c...erbivores.html


Just been reading that. I want a tribe of unicorns for my garden toooooo!
can haz?


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

kathyr25 said:


> Just been reading that. I want a tribe of unicorns for my garden toooooo!
> can haz?


----------



## kathyr25 (Oct 8, 2013)

StormyThai said:


>


Awesome!
Will I have problems bonding the unicorns with my bunnies?


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

kathyr25 said:


> Awesome!
> Will I have problems bonding the unicorns with my bunnies?


Hmmm... I tend to keep mine separate, those pesky horns can do some damage :frown2:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i keep my unicorns in with the quail personally, think all those rainbows laying around may be too rich for the bunnies and cause digestive problems if they try eat them


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

The dogs do well on the rainbows tho, it adds some variety to their diet :thumbup1:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

its all the quail eat, saves me feeding them :thumbup1:


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Wow, rainbow eating quail. I bet they make some colourful babies


----------



## KarenRolo (Nov 3, 2013)

Reading this post has really upset me! How can someone think it's okay to write such a post thinking that it's funny to wind real bunny owners up like that! Some of us have real problems to deal with! 
Stupid girl!


----------

